# Piano Solo CDs?



## jdk (Sep 5, 2012)

Hey guys, this may seem like an odd question but are there certain CDs that publish solo piano works? For instance, I've been looking for a Piano CD of Liszt which contains 'Totentanz', but been finding the piano work assisted with Orchestra only. I loved Valentina Lisitsa's work on it, which unfortunately isn't on her CD.

Basically, I'm asking if there are certain collections/publishers that produce solo piano CDs?

Cheers


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

There used to be some lp labels specializing in piano music, but I am not really aware of any cd labels. There might be some minor ones though, ("pro piano" seems to be an example) and there are definitely labels specializing in historical piano performances ("the piano library"). 

But I don´t really see much point in it, since the selection on other, more varied labels is so great in the field of piano music.

The Totentanz in the piano solo version can be had, including issues by Naxos, Arnaldo Cohen, and Hyperion, Leslie Howard.


----------

